# "2nd time out for fall turkey" or "screw this, i'm coming home"



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was going to put this thread in the big gam section since it lists turkey hunting,but theres no tab for turkeys there  so i will put it here

our fall turkey season started last week end,i went out last saturday and didnt see a bird.but was soaked to the bone good by noon so i went home. i didnt get a chance to hunt on sunday because theres alot going n with the wife and i right now and during the week i have to work.

so today i went out for my second day of fall turkey.i checked the weather report last night and they said it was supposed to be raining. so i planned to get up at 4 a.m. and check the radar. well i slept in untill 6 a.m..

damn already behind schedule. well l looked at the radar and it was clear. so i grabbed my trusty ol' 835 ulti mag and my gear and out the door i went by 6:30 a.m.

wouldnt you know it i wasnt driving 5 minutes and it was raining,and raining pretty good too.

i thought about turning around and heading back home but didnt. the wife said i had to go hunting to clear my head,so thats what i did.

i got to one of my favorite pieces of public hunting land at at 7:25 a.m.. damn 4 vehicles in the parking area already. i wasnt worried that they were hunting turkes. as this is a very popular lace for bow hunters and waterfoul hunters.but really didnt need or want to see others tromping around when i was hunting turkeys.

well i got out my gun,loaded 5 rounds of 3" turkey magnums,grabbed my gear and my heater.

after all it was raning and i was gonna get wet and it was only 51* were i was at and who likes to be wet and cold when hunting. not me :wink:

i walked to the meadow where the wife and i had seen a huge tom this spring,remember the one i missed at 27 yards this spring. it just didnt feel right at that spot so i kept on walking. i went past the beaver ponds to the next meadow and got to the top of the hill and just stopped and looked around and listend for about 10 minutes. nope this didnt feel loke the right spot either. so i kept on walking.

i went down the trail thru the woods to the next meadow and around the corn field. looked aroud there too,nope this didnt feel right either. so more walking was needed. down another trail and thru the woods again. i found myself in an area that i know the birds travel thru year round. damn, standing corn field there. so i walked around the corn field and found a soy bean field. im standing on the edge of the bean field and pondering if this is the spot. i get a text message from the wife asking if i had seen anything yet.

i repsonded back that i hadnt see a bird or even a track from a turkey.now this spot felt right,finally.

after about an hour of walking i found a spot that i would set up my blind in.

so i drop my back pack and dig out and set up my blind,get it staked down.

damn, now mother nature is calling and shes calling loud.

so i climb out of the blind with a roll of t.p. and find a nice tree.

now im back in the blind and just starting to dig my chair out of my back pack when i looke out the window.there a five hens working there way towards me,coming up the hill in the field.

once again,DAMN. all the windows are wide open and i dont even have my black short and mask on yet.

so i sit there without moving,just watching the hens.when they drop thier heads to feed i start to close the windows.but still watching them.when they lift thier heads i freeze,when they lower them i keep closing the windows. o.k. now they cant see into the blind as i have the windows closed up with just enough of the mesh open to see them and slip my gun barrel out if needed.

i get my black clothes on,now i can open the windows a bit more.i have just the mesh window facing the hens open about 6 inches now and they are still coming my way.

as they crest the hill in the field they pause staring at the blind. then they start to walk and feed again but are slowly angling away from my blind. now im thinking there goes my opportunity for the day.

however as they get into my line of fire they are only about 33-35 yds away.

now this is really pushing the limits of my trusty ol' 835 ultimag. but i know it now or never.

so i slip the barrel out the window. i place the head of one of the hens in my tri viz site and slowly squeeze the trigger. KABOOOM the ol' 835 barks out. the birds start to run around in the field.well all excpt for the one whos head was in the site. shes just laying there flopping around.

hot damn,bird down and i got my tag full.this is the second fall season in a row that i have gotten my bird on my second day out.but this is the first time that i spent more time walking than hunting. i didnt have my blind set up for 20 minutes and i was already taking it down

so i take a pic of the bird,and text the wife "screw this,im coming home" i send her the text along with a pic of the bird.

this was the longest shot i have ever taken on a turkey with my gun,i paced it out to 36 yds

so i make the long walk back with all my gear and my bird. as soon as i get home i get her cleaned and examen her for shot in the meat. not one pellet in the flesh, only in the neck.

supper tonight is going to be grilled turkey,mashed potatoes,corn and corn bread.

i will be making the turkey and the wife will make the other fixins to go with it.

now i know around here,with out pics it never happened.

so heres a pic of the bird :wink:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A few others have put their turkey hunts in here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up, Congrats !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. Congats on the turkey down. They sure do taste good too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on the turkey. Thanks for the great write up, nice to hear that somebody is getting a bird so far.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice bird sneaky!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Tim !! Nice right up, I enjoyed it. Glad you got your Turkey and hope it helped clear your mind a little buddy !!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great job on the turkey.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the turkey and a good write up, thanks!


----------

